# Vulcanismo - 2009



## Luis França (31 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

*Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2009.*


*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program 
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

Alerta laranja no Mount Redoubt, Alasca.



> *Redoubt Activity - Color Code ORANGE : Alert Level WATCH*
> http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/Redoubt.php
> *
> Alaska volcano 'more energetic,' scientists say*
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

Volcanoes Erupt in Japan and Russia, Spreading Ash 



> Feb. 2 (Bloomberg) -- Two volcanoes in Japan and another in eastern Russia erupted overnight, spreading ash as far as the Philippines and Vietnam, the Japan Meteorological Agency said on its Web site.
> 
> Seven minor eruptions occurred at Mount Sakurajima on Japan’s southern island of Kyushu, throwing rocks up to 2 kilometers, the agency said. Eruptions at Mount Asama in central Japan and Karymsky Volcano on the Russian peninsula of Kamchatka were also reported. There were no reports of damage or injuries.
> 
> ...



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e7e_1233570970


----------



## abrantes (20 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

*Nova erupção do Galeras na Colômbia obriga alerta vermelho*
20 de fevereiro de 2009 • 15h08 • atualizado às 15h08


Uma nova erupção do vulcão Galeras, no sudoeste da Colômbia, obrigou hoje as autoridades a retornar ao alerta vermelho na área de influência, informaram fontes do Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico de Pasto, a cidade mais próxima à cúpula vulcânica.

Apesar do fenômeno, não há registros de pessoas feridas ou de danos materiais, mesmo com a queda de rochas e cinzas, assinalou a subdiretora de ameaças do Instituto de Geologia e Mineração (Ingeominas), Marta Calvache.

O fenômeno produziu um ruído seguido de um terremoto, que, segundo os sismógrafos do centro científico, "está associado a um novo episódio eruptivo explosivo".

Calvache acrescentou que o fenômeno "foi acompanhado por ondas de choque que geraram efeitos vibratórios e audívels em vários povoados localizados na zona de influência".

O Governador de Nariño, Antonio Navarro, disse a jornalistas que pedia à população "que não confie e acate às recomendações" das autoridades.

Acrescentou que houve duas explosões menores e advertiu que podem ser registradas outras maiores, e por isso pediu às pessoas que "não confiem demais" e insistiu em que devem ir para os abrigos.

Sete abrigos estão dispostos em zonas seguras que contam com a cooperação da Polícia e da Cruz Vermelha.

A nova erupção aconteceu por volta das 7h10 (9h10 de Brasília) e foi sentido nas localidades de Florida, Sandoná, Consacá, Nariño e nas edificações altas de Pasto, capital do departamento de Nariño, na fronteira com o Equador.

Em 14 de fevereiro, também foi aumentado o alerta vermelho sobre a mesma cúpula andina, situada a cerca de 700 quilômetros de Bogotá, e com uma altitude de 4,276 mil metros acima do nível do mar, mas essa situação diminuiu para laranja dois dias depois, quando acalmou a atividade. 

http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3589431-EI238,00.html


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2009 às 12:19)

*Vulcão desperta na Indonésia*

O maior vulcão da ilha de Java, na Indonésia, entrou em erupção esta sexta-feira, expelindo nuvens de fumo e cobrindo de cinzas uma cidade próxima. 

O Monte Semeru, com 3.676 metros de altura, despertou pouco depois da meia-noite (hora local), mas segundo as autoridades não representa um perigro para os moradores. A chuva dos últimos dias impediu que as cinzas provocassem problemas respiratórios graves na população. 

O arquipélago indonésio fica no "Círculo de Fogo do Pacífico", ponto de encontro de várias placas continentais, e tem 130 vulcões activos.

SAPO/AFP

Mais um a contribuir para o arrefecimento global


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

Espectacular erupção submarina do vulcão Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha'apai em Tonga (Polinésia) no Pacífico Sul:































> *Submarine Eruption in the Tonga Islands*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psm (20 Mar 2009 às 07:25)

Que sorte de quem teve a oportunidade de ver este tipo de vulcanismo, que é muito raro se ver ao vivo


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

Espetacular


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Muito bom mesmo, já não via algo assim há muito tempo


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

é tanta agua do mar a evaporar e a ascender que cria uma imagem de satelite parecida com uma vulgar trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

*EUA: Vulcão entrou em erupção cinco vezes no mesmo dia* 

O vulcão da Montanha Redoubt, na região norte-americana do Alasca, entrou segunda-feira (hora de Lisboa) em erupção cinco vezes, lançando na atmosfera uma "nuvem" de cinza com 14,5 quilómetros.

Pequenas localidades do Norte de Anchorage foram atingidas por finas camadas de cinza, que podem causar problemas na pele, olhos e nas vias respiratórias, assim como estragos em avionetas e automóveis.

A companhia Alaska Airlines cancelou 19 voos com partida e chegada de Anchorage, onde a Força Aérea foi obrigada a abrigar a sua esquadra.

A primeira erupção do vulcão ocorreu no domingo (segunda-feira de manhã, hora de Lisboa) perto de Cook Inlet, na Península de Kenai.

No mesmo dia registaram-se 40 a 50 sismos, sem provocarem quaisquer danos.

O vulcão estava adormecido há 20 anos, altura em que entrou em erupção, lançando as cinzas a uma distância de 240 quilómetros e que incendiaram os quatro motores de um voo da KLM, que desceu em queda livre mais de 3,2 quilómetros antes da tripulação ter conseguido restabelecer o funcionamento dos motores e aterrar em segurança.

In:Lusa


----------



## AVERT PT (27 Mar 2009 às 15:18)

O problema do Redoubt reside no facto da sua proximidade a alguns centros populacionais importantes, nomeadamente Anchorage. O efeito das cinzas vulcânicas na saúde humana (e mesmo na economia, inclusivé no tráfego aéreo) não é negligenciável.

Ficam alguns mapas para situar o vulcão (imagens AVERT, GeoDat)
















Poderão acompanhar ainda as webcams do AVO aqui


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Muito activo o Redoubt. Só nesta madrugada e manhã já foram 4 grandes explosões.

*09:20 UTC*
Another explosive eruption of Redoubt volcano occurred at approximately 01:20 AKDT (0920 UTC). NWS reports a cloud top of 50,000 ft above sea level.
http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/report_getter.php?need=current&id=3925&type=3

*07:20 UTC*
An explosive eruption of Redoubt volcano occurred at approximately 23:20 AKDT (07:20 UTC). National Weather Service reports the cloud height to be approximately 40,000 ft above sea level based on radar.
http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/report_getter.php?need=current&id=3924&type=3


*03:25 UTC*
An explosive eruption of Redoubt volcano occurred at approximately 19:25 AKDT (03:25 UTC). National Weather Service reports the cloud height to be approximately 51,000 ft above sea level based on radar.
http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/report_getter.php?need=current&id=3922&type=3

*1:35 UTC*
An explosive eruption of Redoubt volcano occurred at approximately 17:35 AKDT (1:35 UTC). National Weather Service reports the cloud height to be approximately 40,000 ft above sea level based on radar.
http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/report_getter.php?need=current&id=3921&type=3







Redoubt’s eruption cloud from the 27 March 2009 19:25 AKDT eruption, photographed at 19:57 from Homer, Alaska (photographer: Dennis Anderson, auroradude.com).


----------



## AVERT PT (28 Mar 2009 às 16:00)

Fica uma imagem com a extensão da nuvem de cinza e fumo, que, aliás, já cobre o solo ao redor do Redoubt, em contraste com a neve nas imediações.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 12:08)

*Erupção do vulcão Llaima intensificou-se nas últimas horas
Hoje*

A erupção do vulcão Llaima, um dos mais activos da América Latina, intensificou-se nas últimas horas, com a coluna de cinzas a atingir os 7000 metros.

As localidades mais próximas estão em alerta desde sexta--feira, quando o Llaima começou a lançar lava.

Mas a lava e a cinza estão longe de ser as únicas preocupações: o calor pode acelerar o degelo da montanha e causar avalanches de lama ou inundações.

In: DN

Ele é sismos, ele é vulcões, isto tá tudo a rebentar por todo o lado  mais umas toneladas de fumo a contribuir para o arrefecimento global


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 22:21)

*Técnicos vão estudar impacto de vulcão na ilha de Galápagos  *

Técnicos do Parque Nacional da ilha de Galápagos vão estudar o impacto da atividade do vulcão "La Cumbre" na fauna e flora. 

O vulcão começou a expelir lava, fumaça e muita cinza na terça-feira. De acordo com o Instituto Geofísico Nacional, foram registrados 43 alertas termais. Imagens de satélite mostram que a coluna de fumaça sobe por cem quilômetros. Os estudiosos temem que a atividade intensa esteja prejudicando as espécies de animais e plantas do arquipélado, usado pelo naturalista Charles Darwin para desenvolver a teoria da evolução. Nos próximos dias, uma equipe de pesquisadores vai inciar um trabalho de campo para avaliar o impacto. O "La Cumbre" não entrava em erupção havia quatro anos
fonte


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2009 às 11:31)

*Vulcão Galeras entra em erupção*

_«Uma explosão muito forte», relatam autoridades. Não há registo de vítimas_

O vulcão colombiano Galeras, situado no Sul do país, na fronteira com o Equador, no departamento de Narino, entrou este sábado em erupção, sem registo de vítimas, anunciou o Instituto Geológico Mineiro (Ingeominas) e uma fonte oficial. 

«Uma erupção foi registada às 19:32 locais (23:32 em Lisboa). Esperamos informações da nossa unidade central na zona», indicou Gabriel Urrego do Ingeominas. 

Por seu lado, Antonio Navarro, governador do departamento de Narino, indicou que houve «uma explosão muito forte» e que até ao momento nenhuma vítima foi assinalada. 

Esta erupção do Galeras, que se situa na cordilheira dos Andes e que culmina nos 4.270 metros, é o quarto registado nos últimos 14 meses. 

Em 1993, uma erupção do Galeras provocou a morte de nove pessoas.

Diário IOL


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2009 às 07:33)

Curioso como 2009 parece estar a ser um ano anormalmente elevado de explosões vulcânicas!
Muitas delas, com belas colunas de cinzas!

Deve dar para arrefecer o clima...


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2009 às 12:11)

*Cientistas da República Democrática do Condo alertam para erupção eminente do vulcão Nyiragongo*

Um dos principais vulcões da República Democrática do Cong, o Nyiragongo, pode entrar em erupção a qualquer momento. O vulcão localiza-se próximo de Goma, uma das cidades mais populosas do país, com mais de meio milhão de habitantes.

Segundo o responsável pelo Observatório Vulcanológico local, Dieudonne Wafula, foram encontradas evidências de actividade vulcânica, como tremores, piscinas de lava e emissões de fumo. "A erupção pode ter lugar amanhã, no dia seguinte ou em qualquer outro momento", afirmou Dieudonne Wafula. 


A cratera de Nyiragongo está apenas 18 quilómetros a Norte do Lago Kivu, onde se localiza Goma e Dieudonne Wafula acredita que 1.300 mil pessoas estejam ameaçadas pelos vulcões. Deste total populacional fazem parte os residentes de Goma e das localidades que rodeiam a cidade, bem como os habitantes de Gisenyi, na fronteira com o Ruanda. 

"Os aldeões que vivem perto de Nyiragongo começaram a abandonar as vilas após sentirem o vulcão a agitar-se, pois pensaram que se tratava já de uma erupção", adiantou o responsável pelo Observatório Vulcanológico local. 

Ainda de acordo com Dieudonne Wafula, agências governamentais e elementos da Cruz Vermelha estão a preparar-se para uma eventual erupção, embora as infra-estruturas do país tenham sido destruídas por décadas de guerra civil. 

Nyiragongo está classificado como um dos oito vulcões mais perigosos do mundo e sua lava pode atingir os 40 quilómetros por hora, de acordo com Wafula. A mais recente erupção da cratera data de 2002 e causou a destruição de aproximadamente um quinto das áreas residenciais de Goma, capital da província congolesa de Kivu. Cerca de cem pessoas morreram quando o caudal de lava, que atingiu os três metros de altura, alcançou algumas zonas da cidade. 

CiênciaHoje


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2009 às 20:09)

Erupção do Vulcão Sarychev nas Ilhas Curilas fotografada a partir da Estação Espacial Internacional. Antes desta a mais recente erupção foi em 1989 sendo pouco significativa. Anterior a essa houve uma mais forte em 1989 e em 1946 ocorreu uma significativa de VEI 4.

Espectacular o pormenor da formação de Pileus no topo da coluna.




















Video:

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/38000/38985/sarychev_oblique_final_H264.mov


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

Impressioante


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2009 às 00:31)

Parece uma alforreca


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Jun 2009 às 10:04)

Vince disse:


> Espectacular o pormenor da formação de Pileus no topo da coluna.



Espectacular mesmo, é de ficar


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jun 2009 às 07:48)

Olá!

É interessante a interacção da poeira vulcânica na formação dos Pileus que parecem envolver a mesma numa espécie de casulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 11:42)

Então aquela nuvem chama-se PILEU! Eu já havia relatado o sucedido no meu BLOG mas não sabia que tinha este nome!

Reparem também na corrente piroclástica à superfície! Realmente impressionante!


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 00:24)

As poeiras e o dióxido de enxofre do vulcão Sarychev chegaram à Europa, e parece que os efeitos das mesmas são visíveis ao pôr do sol. Eu não tenho prestado atenção, alguém por aqui tem notado algo de diferente ?



> VOLCANIC SUNSETS:  The plume of volcanic dust and sulfur dioxide that has caused so many pretty sunsets over the USA this week has crossed the Atlantic and reached Europe. "It was difficult to stay concentrated on the Moon with such a dramatic sunset!" reports Benjamin Poupard, who took this picture last night from Reims, France
> 
> Similar reports are pouring in from Spain, England, the Netherlands and many US states. Here's what to look for: When the sun goes down, delicate ripples of white appear over the western horizon. Then, as the twilight deepens, the sky turns a lovely shade of "volcanic lavender."
> 
> ...







> On June 12, 2009, Russia's Sarychev Peak volcano erupted, hurling an enormous plume of ash and sulfur dioxide into the stratosphere. This has produced some unusually beautiful sunrises and sunsets around the northern hemisphere. When the sun goes down, delicate ripples of white appear over the western horizon. Then, as twilight deepens, the sky turns a lovely shade of "volcanic lavender." Fine volcanic aerosols in the stratosphere scatter blue light which, when mixed with ordinary sunset red, produce the lavender hue. Other signs to look for include a bright yellow "twilight arch" and long crepuscular rays and shadows.
> 
> http://spaceweather.com/sunsets/gallery_sarychevpeak_2009_page3.htm


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2009 às 00:57)

Vince disse:


> As poeiras do Sarychev chegaram à Europa, e parece que os efeitos das mesmas são visíveis ao pôr do sol tal como uma tonalidade  Lavanda. Eu não tenho prestado atenção, alguém por aqui tem notado algo de diferente ?[/IMG]



Eu não tenho reparado em nada de diferente no pôr do sol, é possivel que seja mais facil de observar este fenomeno na Europa de Leste


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

MSantos disse:


> Eu não tenho reparado em nada de diferente no pôr do sol, é possivel que seja mais facil de observar este fenomeno na Europa de Leste



A 1ª foto do meu post anterior (a que tem a palmeira) foi tirada na 3ªfeira em Carrión de los Céspedes, na Andaluzia.



> The purple color of the sky on June 30th was unbelievable," says Rafael Gallego, who sends this picture from Carrión de los Céspedes, Spain







> *"Sarychev Special": Volcano-enhanced sunset*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (2 Jul 2009 às 19:53)

Pois até ver o tópico nem tinha reparado nisso!
Mas nem é preciso o pôr-do-sol para ver, à tarde, a W nota-se perfeitamente o aspecto "leitoso" ou "fibroso" do céu com essas poeiras muito altas.. Mas a essa hora sem grande espectacularidade, apenas uma mancha esbranquiçada..
Vou agora tomar atenção ao anoitecer..


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jul 2009 às 20:32)

Nunca reparei na minha webcam se o pôr-do-sol deixa sempre o céu tão colorido. A imagem de ontem às 21:19 é algo parecida com algumas já aqui postadas:


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2009 às 21:28)

Agora mesmo consegue ver-se esse tom arroxeado no céu


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2009 às 22:15)

Algumas imagens, durante o crepúsculo vespertino de hoje:


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jul 2009 às 22:28)

Muito boas as fotos Gil


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

Também estive atento ao céu, mas não vi grande coisa. 

Às 20h55, oeste-noroeste:





Às 21h29, sudoeste-oeste-noroeste:


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 22:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Algumas imagens, durante o crepúsculo vespertino de hoje:




Penso que o Gil apanhou a "coisa"  O céu estava limpo, não havia nuvens altas na atmosfera a avaliar pelo satélite, e estas invulgares ondulações brancas é o que vem em muitos relatos para além da cor ("delicate ripples of white").


----------



## rozzo (3 Jul 2009 às 00:28)

Realmente, apesar de não muito esplendoroso, deu para notar perfeitamente hoje esse feito no céu após o pôr-do-sol! 

Sim é isso mesmo que o Gil captou, sem nuvens no céu, mas o efeito da luz do sol nas poeiras faz um efeito e tonalidade parecido com o habitual ao fim do dia em nuvens altas, mas claro com as suas diferenças peculiares.. até por estar muito mais alto e continuar a receber luz solar bastante tempo depois de aqui em baixo o sol estar abaixo do horizonte..

Mesmo a tua primeira André nota-se lá essas "estrias", embora não muito coloridas..

Aliás como tinha dito, mesmo em pleno dia se notavam essas "manchas" muito alto no céu, esbranquiçadas..


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2009 às 00:59)

Acho incrivel como as poeiras de um vulcão que está a mais de 5000km conseguem provocar este fenomeno

Grandes fotos *Gil*


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2009 às 01:26)

MSantos disse:


> Acho incrivel como as poeiras de um vulcão que está a mais de 5000km conseguem provocar este fenomeno




Na verdade foram muito mais do que 5 mil quilómetros. Pelo trajecto mais curto são uns 10 mil, mas elas vieram transportadas pelo Jet através do Pacifico, América do Norte e finalmente atravessaram o Atlântico. Este tipo de partículas e gases podem por vezes ficar meses ou até anos nos níveis altos da atmosfera, daí os efeitos significativos que podem ter no clima se forem erupções prolongadas, o que para já não foi o caso.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2009 às 02:54)

Vince disse:


> Na verdade foram muito mais do que 5 mil quilómetros. Pelo trajecto mais curto são uns 10 mil, mas elas vieram transportadas pelo Jet através do Pacifico, América do Norte e finalmente atravessaram o Atlântico. Este tipo de partículas e gases podem por vezes ficar meses ou até anos nos níveis altos da atmosfera, daí os efeitos significativos que podem ter no clima se forem erupções prolongadas, o que para já não foi o caso.



Estas particulas quando são emitidas em grandes quantidades podem dar origem a um fenómeno chamado Inverno  vulcânico, como ocorreu em 1991, com a violenta erupção do Vulcão Pinatubo na Ilha de Luzon (Filipinas). Esta erupcão fez com que as temperaturas globais desceram aproximadamente 0.5ºC a nivel mundial.

De Lisboa ao Vulcão Sarychev, são em linha recta cerca de 10200Km (medido através do GoogleEarth), desconhecia o trajecto efectuado pelas particulas até chegarem a Portugal Parece que foram pelo caminho mais longo


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2009 às 01:24)

O Vulcão San Cristobal na Nicarágua entrou neste momento em Erupção com actividade Sísmica e emissão de gases e cinzas.

http://news.bnonews.com/jdug


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Fumarola do Piquinho, no Pico, começou a emitir gases

*A fumarola do Piquinho, o ponto mais alto de Portugal, na ilha do Pico, começou a emitir hoje de manhã gases vulcânicos, mas o Observatório Vulcanológico dos Açores já afastou qualquer tipo de perigo, considerando a situação normal.*

"O observatório acompanhou o fenómeno e concluiu que se trata de fluxos de origem vulcânica, que se podem considerar correntes em montanhas vulcânicas deste tipo", afirmou Vítor Hugo Forjaz, numa declaração enviada à Lusa.

A situação teve início cerca das 07:00 (08:00 em Lisboa), quando a fumarola começou a emitir gases vulcânicos, nomeadamente vapor e anidrido sulfuroso.

A coluna principal, extremamente branca e densa, chegou a atingir cerca de 300 metros de altura, o que gerou alguma agitação entre a população.

A intensidade do fenómeno intensificou-se cerca das 09:00 (10:00 em Lisboa), mas voltou à normalidade duas horas mais tarde.

"As fumarolas dos Açores constituem pontos de controlo vulcanológico importantes e são monitorizadas com regularidade pelo Observatório Vulcanológico", salientou o especialista.

Nesse sentido, frisou que, "com os dados disponíveis até agora, a excepcional energia da fumarola do Piquinho não parece indicar situações perigosas imediatas.

LUSA


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 10:42)

Nasa divulga foto de erupção vulcânica no Chile

*Registro foi feito no domingo (27 Set) e publicado nesta quarta-feira (30 Set).
Vulcão Chaitén tem erupções regulares há 18 meses.*






Depois de uma explosão espetacular em maio de 2008, o Vulcão Chaitén, no Chile, teve erupções contínuas nos últimos 16 meses. O satélite EO-1 da Nasa (Earth Observing) registrou a imagem acima no domingo passado (27) com o instrumento Advanced Land Imager (ALI). A Agência Meteorológica da Força Aérea dos EUA relatou uma coluna de cinzas com 56 quilômetros de extensão no momento em que a foto foi feita, 10h30 no horário local (Nasa EO-1/Robert Simmon)

Fonte


----------

